# Dykeema 109 S



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got a shipment of 109s from dykeema yesterday good performance seem faster than sparco 107 s


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dykeema comes up from time to time on the forum. But their website is listed as a known malicious website. How did you place your order? Others have suggested calling them directly rather than using the web.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

DYKEMA RUBBER BAND COMPANY 4075 windgap ave bldg 5 pittsburgh pa 15204 phone 412 771 1955 or fax 412 771 1960


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I know one thing, there bands sure have a strong scent! I still have some 20 inch ones. -- Tex


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I called them and they took great care of my needs. Fast shipping and good prices.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

15 min drive from the house, I know where I'm going the next day off I have.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I`ve had good results with Dykema orders...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I sold them for awhile as cheap band sets, but they were not poplar, so I discontinued them. They are good people to do business with. I have tested other rubber bands that shot faster though. I sold all of my remaining stock except the 20 inch drum bands at the last gun show. -- Tex


----------

